# Karpfenschnitzen ???



## moborie (2. März 2011)

Karpfenschnitzen hört sich dumm an-ist es auch :c
An unserem Vereinsgewässer gibt es C+R Angler,die Ihre gefangenen Karpfen nach dem Messen/wiegen und erfolgter Fotosession mit dem Messer oder Schere #d markieren-sprich,sie schneiden ein Stück der Rücken-oder Schwanzflosse heraus,um sie beim Nächsten Fang wieder zu erkennen.#q
Leider ist uns bisher eine Identifizierung dieser "Angelfreunde"
noch nicht gelungen!Sollte uns das gelingen,werden sie außer einer Anzeige mit einem Thüringenweiten Angelverbot rechnen dürfen-dafür setzen wir uns ein!!
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? |gr:


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

1. Traurig, dass es sowas gibt.
2. Schlimm, dass manch´ ein Leser nun einen falschen Eindruck von Anglern bekommt...
3. Wünsche ich Euch, dass ihr sie "in flagranti" erwischt und das sie ihre gerechte Strafe bekommen!

E.

PS:

Beweise sichern wird das Problem sein, denn ihr werdet sie schon echt auf frischer Tat mit mehreren Zeugen antreffen müssen UND am besten noch Photos davon machen, während sie es tun & das mitsamt Karpfen!
Ansonsten wird es schwer - und eine Aussage gegen Aussage-Situation wird immer zu deren Gunsten ausgehen, wenn sie so dreist lügen, wie sie angeln!

Good Luck!!!

E.


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



moborie schrieb:


> Sollte uns das gelingen,werden sie außer einer Anzeige mit einem Thüringen *(Deutschland!)* weiten Angelverbot rechnen dürfen-dafür setzen wir uns ein!!
> Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? |gr:


#6
Genau so und nicht anders sollte man mit solchen Affen verfahren. Anzeige und Fischereischeinentzug auf unbestimmte (Lebens-) zeit.
Solche Leute haben nichts am Gewässer verloren.


----------



## j4ni (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Moin,


das ist sicherlich ein riesen Sauerei und hat mit dem Karpfenangeln nichts zu tun! Ist denn ein "aktuelles" Problem? Oder sind die Verstümmelungen schon älter?


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]und hat mit dem Karpfenangeln nichts zu tun! [...]



Das sollte sowieso klar sein! Nicht das es wieder heißt "Die bösen Karpfenangler..."


----------



## moborie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Im herbst wurde ein 28Pfünder gefangen,da waren die Schnitte noch ganz frisch(blutig) :c


----------



## carp12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Was ist denn das für ne Sauerei? Solchen Leuten muss das Handwerk gelegt werden. Solche,genau solche Primaten (möchte für diese Art von Spezies das Wort Mensch nicht benutzen) sind es die unser Hobby Angeln,insbesondere das Karpfenangeln in der Bevölkerung in Misskredit bringen!!:r


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Bei meinem letzten Vereinssitzung im November, wurde das selbige Problem auch angesprochen. Es wurden immer wieder Karpfen gefangen, denen ein Stück Flosse gefehlt hat.
Leider kann man da nichts dagegen machen, solange man den/die jenigen auf frischer Tat ertappt. Sonst fehlen einen leider die Beweise und das ist nähmlich der springende Punkt.

Ihr könntet aber vielleicht Schilder um den See aufstellen, mit dem Vermerk, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Karpfen mit abgeschnitten Flossen gesichtet wurden sind und jeder Angler,Spaziergänger...sollte ungewöhnliche Beobachtungen zu der Sache,schnells möglich melden.
Wenn die Verursacher mitbekommen, dass sich jetzt intensiv um diese Sache gekümmert wird, schreckt es sie viellleicht ab weitere Karpfen zu markieren.


----------



## Boendall (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das sollte sowieso klar sein! Nicht das es wieder heißt "Die bösen Karpfenangler..."


 
oder  "die bösen C&Rler".

Vielleicht sollte man diese "Kollegen" mal selbst markieren (Finger ab oder ähnliches).


----------



## Mr. Gingles (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

hab gehört das es in bremen auch eine hirnlose gurke gibt der seine fische mit placketten markiert. also ich finds kacke. am besten bringen die noch nen gps empfänger mit an. dann kann man live beobachten wo der fisch gerade ist#q


----------



## carp12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Raubfischzahn
Ich denke,das mit den Schildern wird nicht so viel bringen,die werden einfach abgerissen,nachts sieht das ja keiner! Alle Angler zu sensibilisieren,solche Beobachtungen zu melden wäre da schon besser.Am besten die Polizei rufen und sich als Zeuge/Zeugen zur Verfügung stellen.
Niemals diese Kreaturen selbst ansprechen,man könnte dann selbst in eine gefährliche Situation geraten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

im Prinzip hab ich nix gegen C&R, aber sowas ist ne Sauerei.
Schuppen Zupfen ist bei denen auch beliebt.


----------



## Criss81 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Was für ne Sauerei. Kann garnicht ausdrücken was ich am liebsten mit dem Typen machen würde, wenn ich ihn dabei erwischen würde.


----------



## carp12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Boendall
Mir fällt da auf Anhieb noch andere Körperteile ein!


----------



## carp12 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Brillendorsch
Ich weiß auch nicht was so etwas bringen soll,Schuppenzupfen,Rückenflosse anschneiden zu Wiedererkennen der Fische.Diese Fische verpilzen doch und krepieren elendig,bevor sie von solchen Idioten wieder gefangen werden.Bei denen zählt nur ihr Geltungsbedürftniss und das Gewicht,nicht aber der Fisch! Sowas ekelt mich so an!!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Raubfischzahn
> Ich denke,das mit den Schildern wird nicht so viel bringen,die werden einfach abgerissen,nachts sieht das ja keiner!



Eine Alternative zu den Schildern wäre, wenn in der Woche mehrmals Leute um den See patroullieren und die Angler und Spaziergänger über die Vorkommnisse aufklären. Wenn dies intensiv und über einen längern Zeitraum betrieben wird, sollte das die Täter auch abschrecken. Zudem hat man dadurch eine höhere Chance, eventuell die Täter auf frischer Tat zu ertappen. Der einzige Nachteil daran ist, dass ebend eine Menge Zeit investiert werden müsste.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

die kleben die Schuppen auf Pappe und hängen sie sich als Trophäe an die Wand. Oder sie fädeln sie auf und tragen sie um den Hals.
Ich hatte mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen so jemanden zu begegnen, der prahlte auch noch, wie waidgerecht er wäre, weil er ja ausschließlich C&R betreibt und machte mich zur Schnecke, weil ich gerade einen 5Kg Zander schlachtete.


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Der einzige Nachteil daran ist, dass ebend eine Menge Zeit investiert werden müsste.



Hi,
und das mich jeder selbsternannte "Fischschützer" schon beim Drill beobachtet und mich bei der Fischversorgung nicht mehr aus den Augen lässt.#q
Von den klugen Ratschlägen die dann folgen mal abgesehen.:q
Ich kann auf so etwas gerne verzichten .
Gruß Udo
ps. nicht das ich es für gut empfinde , aber es gibt da so einige Säugetiere denen eine Plakette ans Ohr getackert wird, das wird von den meisten so einfach hingenommen


----------



## Koalano1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und das mich jeder selbsternannte "Fischschützer" schon beim Drill beobachtet und mich bei der Fischversorgung nicht mehr aus den Augen lässt.#q
> Von den klugen Ratschlägen die dann folgen mal abgesehen.:q
> Ich kann auf so etwas gerne verzichten .
> ...


 

Klar, allerdings hat das ganze ja auch einen Sinn!
Und diesen kann ich nachvollziehen#6
Aber es macht in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn, dass man Fische markieren sollte. 
Was hat man denn davon?
Freut man sich dann mehr, weil man den schonmal am Haken hatte?
Wieviel er zu/ab genommen hat?
Um zu sagen, dass man zwei mal diesen fisch gefangen hat?

Ich werd da irgendwie nicht schlau raus#d

Das zeigt mal wieder, dass manche Leute einfach den Schuss nicht gehört haben....

Tschöö

Koala


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Klar, allerdings hat das ganze ja auch einen Sinn!
> Und diesen kann ich nachvollziehen#6
> Aber es macht in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn, dass man Fische markieren sollte.



Hi,
erst mal anmerken muss das ich markieren von Karpfen auch als Schwachsinn ansehe.

Aber wer entscheidet wie wichtig etwas ist ?

So einem karpfenangler der seine karpfen markiert wird das wohl sehr wichtig sein sonst würde er ja so etwas , das wohl auch unter Strafe steht nicht machen.
Dem Karpfenangler der seine Fische markiert wird aber vielleicht egal sein wo sein Rindfleisch her kommt und daher kann er nicht nachvollziehen das so ein Kalb getackert wird und in dem Moment leiden muss.

Warum Menschen etwas machen ist den meisten die nicht genau so denken völlig unverständlich.
Die , die aber so handeln sehen darin noch nicht mal etwas schlechts und fragen sich , warum andere so entsetzt reagieren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ohne Wenn und Aber,...ein absolutes "No Go", da gibts gar keine Diskussion.

Die Jungs, sind schilchtweg zu doof.

Das Schuppenkleid eines jeden Karpfen ist anders. Jeder Fisch hat ganz eigene, bestimmte Merkmale.
Mit einem simplen Fotos des Fisches, lässt sich mit etwas Hinrschmalz, sehr genau erkennen ob der gefangene Fisch ein "alter Bekannter" ist oder nicht.

Fisch markieren, ist absoluter Quatsch und völlig unnötig.


----------



## zanderzone (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Udo!!

Da gibt es nichts zu rechtfertigen!! Egal, ob das einen Sinn für den jeweiligen ergibt, oder nicht!!
Leute die sowas machen, gehört ordentlich was aufs Fressbrett!

Ich würde vllt. mal die lokale Presse informierten, anstatt Schilder aufzustellen, aber dann hat man wahrscheinlich wieder das Problem, dass Aussenstehende sagen werden: Typisch Angler!!

Ich eine schwierige Geschichte, den Jungs auf die Schliche zukommen!

Im übrigen verstehe ich ganz viele Kommentare nicht von Dir, Udo!

Vllt mal einmal weniger schreiben, als zu jedem Thema seinen Senf dazu zugeben!!

Nicht böse gemeint, aber vllt. mal drüber nachdenken!!

Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## Seedy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Bist du dir da auch sicher, hast du das gehört das welche damit geprahlt haben, oder sind euch nur Fische aufgefallen wo Teile der Rückenflosse gefehlt haben.

Vor 3-4 Jahren haben wir das gleiche gedacht, das es einen oder mehrere Makierer bei uns im Verein gibt. Bei unseren Fischen haben meist die ersten 2-3 oder letzten 2-3 Strahlen der Rückenflosse gefehlt.
Lange lange haben wir nach den Schuldigen gesucht, bis ich im Internet auf eine Seite mit Flossenfäule aufmerksam wurde, wo genau die selben Bilder gepostet wurden wie sie unsere Fische auch aufwiesen.

Es kann auch sein das die Fische sich in der Laichzeit die Flossen brechen, abknicken oder Teilweise verstümmeln.

Wie gesagt soll nur zum Nachdenken sein, wenn ihr feste Anhaltspunkte dafür habt, ist das natürlich eine rießen Sauerei !


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

es ist einfach ein perverses Verhalten.
Das damit zu rechtfertigen, dass ja auch Kälbern ne Marke ans Ohr getackert wird ist ebenso pervers.


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> e zukommen!
> Im übrigen verstehe ich ganz viele Kommentare nicht von Dir, Udo!
> Nicht böse gemeint, aber vllt. mal drüber nachdenken!!
> Gruß
> zanderzone



Hi,
was ist daran nicht zu verstehn ?
Es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medaille , nur viele denken so engstirnig das sie sich noch nicht mal Gedanken darüber machen warum einige Karpfenangler so handeln.
Schade das sich hier niemand dazu bekennt , mich würden die Gründe sehr interessieren.
Es kann sich nicht nur um den Wiedererkennungsfaktor handeln , das bekomme ich mit einem Bild besser hin.
da steckt noch was ganz anderes hinter , ich denke mal das Schuppen entfernt werden um diese als Trophäe zu sammeln.

Für mich gibt es da durchaus schlimmeres , Zander aus mehr als 10 Meter Tiefe hochzupumpen und dann C&R zu betreiben gehört z.B. auch dazu , das sind Dinge die ich nicht verstehe 

Gruß Udo


----------



## moborie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Udo  -ich verstehe nicht wieso Du versuchst,uns den Standpunkt der Schnitzer zu erklären #d-dafür gibt es keine vernünftige Erklärung-der oder die Typen sind einfach nur krank. #q


----------



## zanderzone (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Für mich gibt es da durchaus schlimmeres , Zander aus mehr als 10 Meter Tiefe hochzupumpen und dann C&R zu betreiben gehört z.B. auch dazu , das sind Dinge die ich nicht verstehe
> 
> Gruß Udo



Den hätteste Dir auch verkneifen können, sonst knallt es hier gleich wieder!
Ich fische sogar auf 13 Meter ;-)

Aber so einen Müll zu schreiben, dass da ein Sinn hinterstecken muss, das kann ich gar nicht glauben!

Für den jenigen steckt da ein Sinn hinter: OH, den Karpfen habe ich schonmal gefangen! Toll!! ich freu mich!!

Das wird wahrscheinlich der Sinn sein!

UDO#d#d


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Udo,
das mit den Schuppen als Trophäe ist so, hab ich ja schon geschrieben.
Das ist ja besonders pervers, einem lebenden Tier eine Trophäe abschneiden.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ udo: was du schreibst, ist im großen und ganzen nicht nachvollziehbar bis blanker unsinn.
du machst dich, obwohl du das schnitzen verurteilst, dann infolge doch zum anwalt dieser verbrecher. es mag ja sein, dass solch einem vollpfosten das markieren wichtig ist, aber den jungs hier auf dem trööt ist es auch wichtig diese pervertierung im angelsport zu bewerten.
und was nutzt bei dieser konkreten bewertung der vergleich mit den kälbern. 
erstens ist der vergleich an sich schon abwegig und zweitens ändert das doch nichts an der verwerflichkeit dieses schnitzens. 
ich kann ja auch nicht meinem nachbarn aufs maul hauen mit dem hinweis, er solle froh sein, in lybien nicht zur opposition zu gehören. das wäre genau so ein quatsch.


Gruss achim, einem gegner des *uneingeschränkten* c+r

und tierfreund


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> @ udo:
> du machst dich, obwohl du das schnitzen verurteilst, dann infolge doch zum anwalt dieser verbrecher.



Hi,
nein , mache ich nicht , mich interessieren eben nur die Hintergründe für solch ein Handeln.
Ich betrachte eben immer alles von zwei Seiten .
Ich würde solche Leute , falls ich denn Anwalt wäre auch nicht verteidigen , schon aber wissen wollen warum man so handelt.

Und ich verstehe nicht warum hier einige so laut schreien , wenn im Gesetz verankert wäre das man Fische nach dem Fang markieren dürfte dann würde niemand etwas dagegen sagen.
Oder schlimmer noch , wenn das Gesetz vorschreiben würde das jeder gefangene und zurückgesetzte Fisch markiert werden müsste , ich wollte nicht wissen wer dann da alles mitmachen würde 

Zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken werden auch Fische markiert , ok , dient der Wissenschaft , aber diese Fische leiden genau so.
Fast jeder gefangene Fisch beim Big Game wird auch markiert , ach so , dient ja der Wissenschaft 

Und nochmal ich veruteile die Leute die Fische markieren , das geht einfacher anhand eines Bildes.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Varvio03 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Carras schrieb:


> Ohne Wenn und Aber,...ein absolutes "No Go", da gibts gar keine Diskussion.
> 
> Die Jungs, sind schilchtweg zu doof.
> 
> ...


 


Genau den auf den Punkt getroffen.


----------



## Siggy82 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht warum hier einige so laut schreien , wenn im Gesetz verankert wäre das man Fische nach dem Fang markieren dürfte dann würde niemand etwas dagegen sagen.
> Oder schlimmer noch , wenn das Gesetz vorschreiben würde das jeder gefangene und zurückgesetzte Fisch markiert werden müsste , ich wollte nicht wissen wer dann da alles mitmachen würde
> Gruß Udo



Im Gesetz steht auch, dass jeder maßige Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss, wie viele machen denn da mit, bzw. nicht?
Und wie kann man nur so pauschal alle Angler anklagen?
Wies aussieht, solltest du wohl nicht von dir auf andere schließen.



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken werden auch Fische markiert , ok , dient der Wissenschaft , aber diese Fische leiden genau so.
> Fast jeder gefangene Fisch beim Big Game wird auch markiert , ach so , dient ja der Wissenschaft



Zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken markierte Fische werden meist mit kleinen Sendern/Chips versehen, denen wird nix abgeschnitten.
Beim Biggame genauso, allerdings kommt hier hinzu, dass die meisten Lizenzen zum Angeln auf Marlin etc nur über den wissenschaftlichen Charakter des Fangens zum Markieren erworben werden können.

Fazit: Derlei Verstümmelungen sind total unnötig und schaden dem Ansehen aller Angler, sowie dem Fisch.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

ich räume ein, dass diskussionen um ethik, moral und den interpretationen des tierschutzgesetzes nicht einfach sind.


aber dieses konkrete beispiel vom markieren der karpfen entspricht zweifelfrei nicht einem sinnhaften vorgehen und den ehtischen vorstellungen eines aus meiner sicht vorbildlichen anglers. und genau deshalb, udo, gibt es in deutschland kein gesetz, dass diese markierung erlaubt oder sogar fordert, wie du es ja fiktiv beschrieben hast und genau deshalb gibt es  hier auf dem trööt auch einen aufschrei der empörung. und ich halte das nicht für eine - durch dich angedeutete - doppelmoral.


gruss achim


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nein , mache ich nicht , mich interessieren eben nur die Hintergründe für solch ein Handeln.
> Ich betrachte eben immer alles von zwei Seiten .
> Ich würde solche Leute , falls ich denn Anwalt wäre auch nicht verteidigen , schon aber wissen wollen warum man so handelt.
> ...



Danke, denn leider sieht es genauso aus!

Jeder markierte Aal der 2010 gefangen wurde soll getötet werden und für eine 25 Euro Aufwandentschädigung an die Uni geschickt werden 

Dazu hat hier keiner was geschrieben...
Natürlich ist das ein Unding und soll nicht schöngeschrieben werden aber wie Udo schreibt:  Immer beide Seiten der Madaille anschauen 

Aber Sonntags dann bitte nicht vor dem TV hängen und schauen wie grosse Thunas harponiert werden mit Markern .
Denn einen Sinn, oder wie einige es nennen ´wichtigen Grund ´ gibt es dafür auch nicht!
Ach ja ...ein Hund vom Züchter mit Tattoo identnr braucht trotzdem nen Chip vom Tierartzt  

Warum dann noch Tätowieren ...hmmm...so viele Frage doch eine Antwort ist so fern ..

Leider wird es immer wieder Angler geben die irgendwo ne kranke Veranlagung haben ..irgendwann legen wir uns gegenseitig fallen aus..

Sehen dürfte ich sowas nämlich nicht live..

nette grüsse


----------



## gründler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyfishing/markieren-von-satzfischen-t251125.html

Soll Vereine in De.geben die machen das schon mit dem Besatz.

Auch um wieder zu erkennen.

|wavey:


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Jeder markierte Aal der 2010 gefangen wurde soll getötet werden und für eine 25 Euro Aufwandentschädigung an die Uni geschickt werden
> 
> Dazu hat hier keiner was geschrieben...
> Natürlich ist das ein Unding und soll nicht schöngeschrieben werden aber wie Udo schreibt: Immer beide Seiten der Madaille anschauen


 
moin boiliewerfer

der te hatte einen konkreten fall thematisiert.

und schon wieder ein  vergleich, der hier nichts bringt. die 5 in mathe wird nicht besser, weil der nachbarsjunge ne 6 geschrieben hat. und wieder hinkt der vergleich, weil es schon alleine de jure 2 paar schuhe sind.

und deshalb ist der markierte aal, so widersinning das vorgehen von den entscheidungsträgern scheinen mag, eben nicht die kehrseite einer medaille, auf deren anderen seite genschnitzte karpfen drauf sind.

gruss achim


----------



## DerSimon (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

|good:

Seh ich genauso....


----------



## NickAdams (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Leider habe ich solche Fische schon bei uns im Altrhein und Rhein gefangen. Solche Idioten gibt es wohl überall.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> moin boiliewerfer
> 
> ...
> und schon wieder ein  vergleich, der hier nichts bringt. die 5 in mathe wird nicht besser, weil der nachbarsjunge ne 6 geschrieben hat. und wieder hinkt der vergleich, weil es schon alleine de jure 2 paar schuhe sind.
> ...



diese Vergleiche sind lediglich als geistige Bebilderung gedacht.
Einen genauen zusammenhang wollte ich damit nich Thematisieren 
Ich denke aber auch das wohl niemand einen Verlgeich bringen kann, der wirklich was bringt oder bewirkt...Fangen wir nicht an nen Sinn zu suchen in solchen Handlungen.

Schön das man so darüber disktuieren kann, denn so bekommt man erstmal was davon mit.
Ich habe noch keinen markierten Fisch gefangen und konnte es mir bis vorhin nichtmal vorstellen, das einer sowas macht..#d

Leider outen sich solche Leute eh nie..


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

...und woher kommt dieser Krampf, seine Fische unbedingt wiedererkennen zu wollen? Gibts da nicht so tolle und allseits bewunderte Leute, die den Fischen sogar Namen geben und über jahre deren leiden des ständigen Wiederfanges in den Foren dokumentieren?

Und wenn sich dann noch Leute zu Anwälten der gequälten Kreatur machen wollen und gleichzeitig mit Körperverletzung derjenigen drohen - dann gibts zumindest zwei pubertierende Vollpfosten. Wer nimmt so etwas schon ernst?

Ich bin gegen jedewede Quälerei - auch bei Menschen. 

Petri


----------



## mmelch21 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

In diesem Gebiet gibt es Ziemlich viele in meinen Umgebungsgewässern genauso.

Einfach Primitive Geschöpfe die ihren Spass nur in kilos/pfund wiegen aber so und so keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Darunter zählt meiner Hinsicht auch Lebendköder und elendig sterbende Brassen.
Brassen sind NICHT schön. Ich hasse es persönlich sie am Haken zu haben ABER man wird ja wohl noch soviel MENSCH sein können und den Fisch entweder [wenn sie unbedingt raus müssen] mit artgerechter Methode das Leben zu nehmen oder sie im Wasser mit einer Zange abzuhaken. 
Man wird sich doch wohl nicht für so etwas zu schön sein.

Und Lebendköder. Er hat zwar höher liegende Chancen einen Fisch zu bringen aber wenn man sich auskennt muss es auch anders gehen. 
Soweit ich weiss ist in fast ganz Österreich der Lebendköder verboten.
Aber lass mal raten? 70% werden sich daran halten wenn nicht sogar noch weniger.


Leider kann man den Übeltätern selten was nachweisen/zufügen.
Das einzige wo ich meist einen Aufsichtler anrufe ist Lebendköder oder wenn ich sehe das Fische nicht ordnungsgemäss behandelt werden.
Meist sind es Jugendliche [Etwas unter meinem Alter] die nicht wissen das Fische, obwohl sie keine Geräusche von sich geben können, genauso Lebewesen mit Nervensystemen sind.

Leider kann man so wie du schon gesagt hast beim ``SCHNITZEN`` sehr wenig machen da es meist eine halbe-minute-Prozedur ist.

LG


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Leider outen sich solche Leute eh nie..



Hi,
ich möchte nicht wissen wie die , die hier am lautesten schreien mit ihren gefangenen Fischen umgehen.
Leider outet sich niemand , dabei passieren am Wasser jeden Tag schreckliche Dinge.

Ich bin keine 20 mehr , habe schon so viel am Wasser erlebt das "Karpfenschnitzen" so gesehen noch harmlos ist.
Und nochmal ich veruteile die Leute die Fische markieren , aber wenn ich sehe wie so mancher Angler mit seinem Fisch umgeht das ist um einiges schlimmer als dem Fisch eine Schuppe zu entnehmen.
Aber hier im Internet ist man ja so schön anonym , hier kann man ja auch Doktor , Prinzessin oder Karpfenprofi sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte nicht wissen wie die , die hier am lautesten schreien mit ihren gefangenen Fischen umgehen.


#d#d Was ist los mit dir Udo?
Was willst du wem jetzt unterstellen?
Ich verstehe dich nicht!
Erklär mal!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber hier im Internet ist man ja so schön anonym , hier kann man ja auch Doktor , Prinzessin oder Karpfenprofi sein
> Gruß Udo




stimmt
bei dem einen oder anderen hat man sogar das gefühl das man mit doktor karpfenprinzessin höchst persöhnlich spricht 

was das schlitzen angeht verurteile ich sowas total.
aber auf der anderen seite sind solche leute doch ganz arme menschen.
sie defenieren sich über ihre fänge und über das gewicht ihrer fische.
was sind sie doch für tolle hengste wenn sie ein und den selben fisch das 3,4,5 mal gefangen haben.
vielleicht wiegt er beim 5 mal ja 3kg mehr als beim ersten mal.
wenn überhaupt, würde sich das schlitzen doch nur bei großen fischen, sagen wir mal ab 25-30 pfund lohnen.
die meisten fische dieser größenklasse haben auch so genügend merkmale an denen man sie wiedererkennen kann, wenn man nicht völlig blöde ist.
an einem meiner lieblingsgewässer gibt es einen karpfen den ich sicher schon 20-30 mal gefangen habe in den letzten circa 10 jahren.
beim erstenmal war er um die 12 pfund schwer, letztes jahr hatte er um die 35 pfund und ich durfte ihn in der saison 6 mal über den kescher führen... er hat keinen wirklich sofort erkennbaren merkmale und trotzdem würde ich ihn unter 1000 fischen wiedererkennen.
sich vielleicht mal mehr um den fisch an sich kümmern, sich einen fisch mal richtig angucken, statt nur auf das gewicht zu achten, wäre schon einmal ein anfang.
und wenn er keine merkmale hat, dann ist es doch auch egal, ich freue mich über jeden fisch, egal ob ich ihn das erstemal gefangen haben , oder das 10 mal, egal ob 5 pfund, 15 pfund , 25 pfund oder 50zig pfund.
leute die fische schlitzen haben für mich einen an der waffel, sind einfach nur arm und sind bedauernswert, weil sie den wirklichen wert, des angelns und der gefangenen fische nicht zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## gründler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich hab mal ne frage,wie erkennt man Schlitzen,ich habe genug fische mit nen BF hochgehohlt die alle wieder reinkamen.

Ein Klebenetz/Schwebe funktioniert wie??? wo bleibt der fisch hängen und ist am leben????

Das gleiche für Schiffe............wer will immer wissen wie das passiert ist.

Bei Gewässern wo nur Angler hin dürfen kann man einschränken,aber auch hier kommen fische rein die vorher mit Netzen gefangen wurden und zum teil oft Rückenstrahlen....... verlieren einreißen......

Hier wird nur einseitig auf Schnitzen gelenkt,aber wer sagt uns das jede Verletzung....ein Schnitzer wahr,dafür hab ich genug fische gesehen umgesetzt.....die genau durch das umsetzen....Verletzung an flossen...hatten,die rutsche runter poltern um in teich zu landen.etc.

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen jeder angeschlagene fisch mit kleiner abweichung ist ein Schnitzer zum Opfer gefallen.

Dabei muss man mal die ganzen Abläufe sehen die täglich ohne Drill....passieren und das bei Fischen,in der Zucht beim Aussetzen...und in der Natur durch Laichen Kämpfe..........

Und wie will man nun 100% sagen ja wohl diese Verletzung wahrein Schnitzer,kann auch ne Schiffsschraube bei 5500Umin gewesen sein ist wie nen Skalpell so sauber geschnitten oder oder.

Also bitte auch mal die anderen seiten berücksichtigen die fischen täglich passieren,und nicht auf Teufel komm raus verurteilen das müssen Schnitzer sein.

Ach ja ich schnitze nicht und finde es auch nicht toll.

lg#h

Weiter machen.


----------



## moborie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@gründler-zu Deinen Fragen
-es gibt keinen Schiffsverkehr bei uns (Stausee)
-die Fische werden von Hand mit Kescher oder Bottich     eingesetzt(aber kein Besatz von Großkarpfen)
-die Verletzung war im späten Herbst(also nicht beim laichen)
-Großkarpfen werden bei uns auch nicht umgesetzt
-die Wunde war frisch


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> diese Vergleiche sind lediglich als geistige Bebilderung gedacht.
> Einen genauen zusammenhang wollte ich damit nich Thematisieren
> Ich denke aber auch das wohl niemand einen Verlgeich bringen kann, der wirklich was bringt oder bewirkt...Fangen wir nicht an nen Sinn zu suchen in solchen Handlungen.
> 
> ...




bingo, mein alter niederrheiner:m:m


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

ich weiß auch nicht was das soll. ich bin da  deutlich der meinung von zanderzone. wieso unterstellst du pauschalisierend denen eine evt. doppelmoral und evt. ein tierquälerei am gewässer, nur weil sie mit deinen ausführungen nicht einverstanden sind. schlechter stil

die ähnlichen angriffe von teilzeitgott überraschen mich ja nicht. seine sachlichkeit durfte ich ja schon mal in seiner eigenschaft als vfb-fan "genießen". manschmal schwillt einem hier der kamm.

@teilzeitgott: schickes userphoto


gruss achim


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

ach hansa....

du und ich werden nie einer meinung sein.
wieso doppelmoral?
ich habe hier lediglich meine meinung gesagt und das werde ich mir auch nicht verbieten lassen.
klar können verletzungen auch durch andere sachen passiert sein, aber ich kenne bei uns viele fische die eindeutig durch schlitzen " kenntlich" gemacht wurden.
und davon bin ich nun mal kein fan.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich bin keine 20 mehr , habe schon so viel am Wasser erlebt das "Karpfenschnitzen" so gesehen noch harmlos ist.




ich auch nicht udo, wir haben das selbe alter, und auch ich habe aufgrund meines bewegten lebens schon schlimmeres gesehen. aber das ändert doch nichts an meiner bewertung zu dieser sinnlosen grausamkeit und ich verharmlose es nicht, nur weil es schlimmeres gibt


gruss achim


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Äh, mal ne Frage zu meiner Verständnis.

Ihr seid alle gegen das markieren von Karpfen (ich auch) und streitet Euch nun, warum ihr dagegen seid???

Mer jünnt sech jo sünns nix, wie man bei uns sagt. 
#d


----------



## bobbl (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich habe nichts gegen das Zurücksetzen von Fischen und finde das auch schön, wenn Leute das machen.
Aber dann sollte man den Fisch doch bitte nicht noch weiter, als durch den Haken eh schon, verletzen. Ein schönes Foto genügt doch. Wer den lebendigen Fisch anschnippelt, dem fehlen echt ein paar Latten am Zaun.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

moin ralle, nun ja im ersten moment scheint das so, alle sind gegen das schlitzen, aber die hintergründige bewertung unterscheidet sich dann doch signifikant.


gruss achim ey alter tut mir ja nun leid für den traditionsclub, aber im moment sieht es verdammt danach aus, dass wir nächste saison in der gleichen liga spielen. das wird ne geile liga:vik:


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ach hansa....
> 
> du und ich werden nie einer meinung sein.
> wieso doppelmoral?
> ...




alles für den fc hansa und für die creatur fisch


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

ok, der spruch mit der prinzessin hätte ich mir klemmen können, war aber auf niemanden hier bezogen der sich zu dem thema geäussert hat, sondern auf einige " joker " bei uns im verein und in der umgebung.

na dann sind wir ja doch noch einmal einer meinung  was das schlitzen betrift.


----------



## Bellaron (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Boendall schrieb:


> oder "die bösen C&Rler".
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man diese "Kollegen" mal selbst markieren (Finger ab oder ähnliches).


 
Das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht, als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe.Oder ein Stück vom Ohr.:r|evil:
Was sind das echt für Schweine.Hoffe auch das ihr die Kriegt.
Noch besser eine Sizilianische Krawatte#6.Solche Leute haben einen Fischereischein??Was verstehen die unter Tierschutz??Das sind Leute die kein Gewissen haben.Denen ist es egal ob ein Tier leidet oder verendet.
Kann man nur hoffen, das sich irgendwann mal jemand verplappert, oder das man sie auf frischer Tat erwischt.Gruß Lars


----------



## carp12 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@all
Ähm also ich verstehe jetzt gar nix mehr! Es wird hier diskutiert (wie Ralle schon richtig angemerkt hat),warum man dagegen ist? Jeder vernünftige Karpfenangler fischt mit Safety Rigs,hat ne Abhakmatte,einen grossen Kescher,evtl.ne Digicam und antiseptische Mittel wie Klinik o.ä.in seinem Tackelzubehör.Ich lege also den mit Safety Rig gefangenen Karpfen auf die Abhakmatte,reisse ihm ne Schuppe aus und behandle dann die Wunde,die ich ihm kurz zuvor selbst zugefügt habe mit Klinik o.ä.? Leute,das ist absoluter Schwachsinn!!


----------



## Red Twister (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Servus zusammen!

Ich habe sowas zum Glück noch nicht erlebt!

Das es solche Leute gibt bleibt aber unumstritten.
Wenn sie erwischt werden, dann sollte das Gesetz mit voller Härte angewendet werden.
Am besten ein lebenslanges Angelverbot und eine dicke, dicke Geldstrafe.

Stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach dem *WARUM* sie das machen?
Nur um zu wissen ob er schon einmal von ihnen gefangen wurde?
Sind sie dann stolz, wenn sie ihn zum zweitenmal gefangen haben?

Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch den ich zum erstenmal fange.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach dem *WARUM* sie das machen?
> Gruß Stefan



Hi,
und genau das ist es was mich auch interessiert .
An Hand von Bildern kann man Karpfen sehr gut wiedererkennen , mit Sicherheit besser als an einer fehlenden Schuppe.
Und daher muss es noch ganz andere Gründe geben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## carp12 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch den ich zum erstenmal fange.


Gruß Stefan[/QUOTE]

Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Die sitzen zusammen in ihrem Zelt und vergleichen ihre Bilder, der eine sagt, das ist die dicke Berta, der Andere behauptet es sei Emma usw. Dann kommt der Ritzer und beweist seine Aussage mit den Narben, die er selbst dem Fisch zugeführt hat.
Die wenigsten sind nämlich in der Lage so gute Fotos zu machen das eine Wiedererkennung ohne Diskusionen möglich ist.

Leute, es sind ganze Gruppen, die so pervers handeln.
Für einen Einzelnen macht es gar keinen Sinn.
Im Grunde sind es armselige Neurotiker, die sich immer und überall profilieren müssen.


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Hi,
aber welchen Sinn macht es das man Fische wiedererkennen kann ?
Wenn ich einen eigenen Teich habe , ok , dann möchte ich wissen wieviel meine Karpfen übers Jahr zulegen.
Aber mir ist es sowas von egal ob ich einen Fisch schonmal gefangen habe oder nicht.
An meinem Gewässer ( 2,5 ha ) bleibt das eh nicht das man übers Jahr einen karpfen mehrfach am Haken hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Dir ist es egal Udo, denen aber nicht.
Der Sinn liegt in ihrer Profilierungssucht


----------



## Red Twister (3. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Also wir haben in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer (18 ha) einen Schuppi mit sehr hohem Wiedererkennungswert.
Der wurde wohl mal vom Waller gepackt und hat beidseitig, nahe der Schwanzflosse, fast alle Schuppen verloren.

Mein Kumpel und ich hatten ihn in einem Jahr dreimal Gefangen.

Wir haben es nun so geregelt, dass der Nächste von uns nun 50 € Strafe in unsere Kasse zahlen muss, wenn er ihn noch einmal fängt.
An diesem See wird nun immer gezittert, wenn ein Run kommt.  

Und die meisten Karpfen würde man auch ohne Verletzungen oder Markierungen durch Fotos wiedererkennen.
Aber ich möchte doch gar nicht wissen ob ich einen Karpfen schon einmal gehakt hatte.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde sind das Kleingeister mit Geltungszwang, die sowas machen.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Janbr (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Schafen werden auch Kerbmuster in die Ohren geschnitten um sie wieder zu erkennen und haeufig der Schwanz amputiert. Hunden wurden und werden immer noch Schanz und/ oder Ohren abgeschnitten. Voegeln werden die Fluegel gestutzt. Gefluegel werden die Klauen amputiert. Kueken werden vergast weil sie das falsche Geschlecht haben. Bullenkastartion ist bis zur 4. Woche ohne Betaeubung erlaubt.... diese Liste laesst sich endlos vortfuehren.

Alles eine Sache des Blickpunkts. Das eine nehmen wir hin weil wir unser Schnitzel fuer 2,50 beim Discounter haben wollen oder weil es uns ganz einfach nicht interessiert, das andere regt uns auf, weil das Tier zufaellig in unserem Fokus ist.


----------



## Red Twister (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ Janbr

Das ist mal eine komische Art der Betrachtung!

Das ganze mit den Karpfen geschieht nur aus spaß an der Freude!
Das kann man doch nicht mit Worten abtun wie: 





> das andere regt uns auf, weil das Tier zufaellig in unserem Fokus ist.


Ich rege mich genauso über die von dir aufgeführten Beispiele auf.
Der Unterschied ist der, dass in diesen Fällen die Politik eingreifen müsste.
Denn dafür muss eine Gesetzesgrundlage geschaffen werden, da man nicht von 80 Milionen Menschen in Deutschland erwarten kann, dass sie z.B. Billigfleisch boikotieren.

Bei Fischen die einfach nur aus Wiedererkennugsaspekten auf dümmste Art und Weise markiert werden, nur um sich zu profilieren, sollte jeder der es mitbekommt tätig werden.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Hi !

Ich bin nur zufällig auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
Bin kein Karpfenangler, und die einzigen zwei oder drei Karpfen die ich bisher fing sind in der Pfanne gelandet !

Das "schnitzen" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen und verurteile es !

Aber was ich auch nicht verstehe ist mit was für einer Doppelmoral hier gepostet wird !
Einerseits wird sich über das "schnitzen" aufgeregt, auf der anderen Seite schreibt man hier das man den ein oder anderen Fisch schon zehn- oder noch mehrmals gefangen hat. Schreibt über Abhakmatten, gute Digitalaufnahmen oder sogar medizinische Produkte um einen Karpfen zu versorgen.
Also angelt ein großer Teil von euch mit dem Vorsatz den gefangenen Fisch nach erfolgreichem Drill wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen.
Vorher noch eine unnötig lange Zeit zum Fotos machen .... um, genau wie der "Schnitzer" ein Souvenir für die spätere Wiedererkennung zu haben.
Sicherlich, es wird der Kreatur alles in allem weniger schaden wie ihm zusätzlich noch etwas abzuschneiden, aber zu moralischen "Überanglern" macht es einen nicht.

Ich verurteile das C&R nicht, kann es nur nicht nachvollziehen !
Viele von euch wissen das sie mit gezieltem C&R nicht auf der Rechtlichen Seite stehen, und lassen hier trotzdem so "die Hosen" runter.
Ein wenig kommt mir eure Aufregung über dieses Thema so vor als wenn ihr versucht euch und euer Handeln zu rechtfertigen.

"Was ich mache ist nicht schlimm, solange jemand was noch schlimmeres macht !"


----------



## Petri (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Wo ist das von Janbr denn ne komische betrachtungsweise?

Jeder praktiziert jeden tag seine doppelmoral. Er hat doch recht. 

Alles von dem was er aufzählt ist nicht gut. Über das meißte machen sich die menschen aber keine gedanken und sie unterstützen es jeden tag. Das hier erinnert ja schon an ne hexenjagd. Auch das anfängliche gemecker gegen Udo. er hat doch nix falsches gesagt.

Das schnitzen ist *******, und man sollte diesen leuten den schein wegnehmen. Aber so ein quatsch wie finger abschneiden.... Und als nächstes wird wieder gegen Peta gemeckert, bzw der Kormoran soll abgeschossen werden, nur weil er nicht freiwillig verhungert. 

schönen gruß an alle doppelmoralapostel.


----------



## carp12 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ all
Es ist schon komisch,wir sind uns alle über den Unsinn des Schlitzen einig.Aber über die Meinungen und Gedanken einzelner,die diese hier geschrieben haben nicht.Es ist doch aber eine der Grundregeln,die eine gute Diskussion ausmacht,die Meinungen anderer zu akzeptieren und respektieren! Auch wenn wir diese nur in Schriftform,also anonym führen! Es ist doch so,wir wollen doch alle nur das Eine,egal ob Karpfen-,Hecht-,Zander-,oder Wallerangler,schöne Stunden am Wasser geniessen und dabei schöne und vor allem gesunde Fische fangen.Aber durch solche schwarze Schaafe wird die Öffentlichkeit so sensibilisiert,dass immer mehr unsinnige Gesetze entstehen,die uns Angler das Leben schwer machen.Gerade im Bereich des Karpfenangelns ist das so.Es gibt in Deutschland schon genug Seen,an denen ein Boilie-und Hundefutterverbot (Frolic,etc.) herrscht,nur um Karpfenangler vom Gewässer fernzuhalten!! Im Grunde verbindet uns doch alle,egal welchen Spezies von Fischen wir nachstellen,eines gemeinsam......die Liebe zum schönsten Hobby der Welt!


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Also angelt ein großer Teil von euch mit dem Vorsatz den gefangenen Fisch nach erfolgreichem Drill wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen.
> Viele von euch wissen das sie mit gezieltem C&R nicht auf der Rechtlichen Seite stehen, und lassen hier trotzdem so "die Hosen" runter.



Hi,
mal davon abgesehen das es nicht um C&R geht , aber glaub mir mal , einem Karpfen ist es mit Sicherheit lieber ein Bild von sich " ertragen" zu müssen und anschließend wieder schwimmen zu dürfen als in der Pfanne zu landen 
 Du kannst nicht Angler die ein Bild von einem Karpfen machen mit denen die einen Karpfen schnitzen oder sonst wie verstümmeln auf eine Stufe stellen.
Und genau das ist es man muss immer selber wissen was man vertreten kann und ich persönlich kann ohne Probleme ein Bild von einem Karpfen mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

So ein "Schnitzer" wird vielleicht auch so denken , was macht es dem karpfen das ich ihm eine Schuppe entnehme , er bekommt im Gegenzug seine Freiheit wieder.


Und die Angler die in Deutschland öffendlich zu C&R stehen haben meinen Respekt verdient , denn nur so wird sich in Deutschland etwas ändern.

Gruß Udo


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich stelle das nicht auf eine Stufe !
Nur sehe ich in beidem keinen Sinn, und beides ist für MICH moralisch und rechtlich nicht nachvollziehbar !
Nur das sage ich .

Und ich habe hier nun mal den Eindruck das das "schlitzen" hier auch ein wenig verteufelt wird um von sich selbst abzulenken !


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Und die Angler die in Deutschland öffendlich zu C&R stehen haben meinen Respekt verdient , denn nur so wird sich in Deutschland etwas ändern.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
...Du hast Recht - es wird sich etwas ändern - und leider hat sich in Deutschland auch schon etwas geändert: (gehört thematisch aber eher in den u.g. Thread!)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032



Udo - ich habe nix gegen "C&R" - gerade dort, wo es erlaubt ist, juckt es mich nicht, wie bei Dir in NL, ABER Respekt habe ich für die "Hardcore-Releaser" in Deutschland weiß Gott nicht, denn denen und ihrer massiven und öffentlichen Prahlerei haben wir es z.B. zu verdanken, dass so etwas wie das bayr. Fischereigesetz passieren konnte...und das braucht niemand!!!

Und es ist eine Folge der "C&R"-Gurus, die sich dadurch selber das Wasser abgegraben haben und nun auch Leute wie mich einschränken, die ebenfalls gerne auch mal einen Fisch wieder ins Wasser fallen lassen, aber eben nicht immer!

Ernie


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Udo561
du schreibst aber auch immer einen Müll ....
Ich unterstelle mal den Karpfen wäre es am liebsten wenn er gar nicht gefangen wird oder nicht ??
Deine Vergleiche hinken doch..
Und es gibt auch Leute C & R bloß um ein Foto zu machen daneben finden..


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Nur sehe ich in beidem keinen Sinn, und beides ist für MICH moralisch und rechtlich nicht nachvollziehbar !



Hi ,
genau so ist es für mich moralisch nicht vertretbar einen Fisch zu töten und ihn zu verspeisen.
Über das Rechtliche muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen , ich angele in NL.
Hier bei mir in NL *muss* jeder gefangene Fisch aus dem Vereinsgewässer wieder zurück gesetzt werden.
So unterscheiden sich Gesetzte eben , nicht alles was in Deutschland Gesetzt ist muss auch gut sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal den Karpfen wäre es am liebsten wenn er gar nicht gefangen wird oder nicht ??



Hi,
hast du einen Karpfen mal gefragt ?
Wenn es dich belasstet solltest du dir vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen


----------



## daoxxnsepp (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Udo561
> du schreibst aber auch immer einen Müll ....
> Ich unterstelle mal den Karpfen wäre es am liebsten wenn er gar nicht gefangen wird oder nicht ??
> Deine Vergleiche hinken doch..
> Und es gibt auch Leute C & R bloß um ein Foto zu machen daneben finden..


 
da muss ich dir recht geben Merlin


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> genau so ist es für mich moralisch nicht vertretbar einen Fisch zu töten und ihn zu verspeisen.
> Über das Rechtliche muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen , ich angele in NL.
> Hier bei mir in NL *muss* jeder gefangene Fisch aus dem Vereinsgewässer wieder zurück gesetzt werden.
> ...


 
Ja Udo - wie gesagt - dieses mistige Gesetz haben wir aber hier nur denen zu verdanken, die nicht einfach nur so geangelt haben, wie sie es mochten, sondern sich damit auch noch groß und breit in der Öffentlichkeit damit brüsten mußten.

Versteh´ mich nicht falsch - nur weil ich selber auch gerne auch mal einen Fisch esse, habe ich nix gegen Dich, oder andere Kollegen, die das eben einfach anders sehen - aber nun müssen ALLE Angler in Bayern augenscheinlich unter den wenigen "Hardcore-Releasern" leiden, die meinten sich hier in Deutschland über die Gesetze groß und breit und öffentlich hinwegsetzen zu müssen!

...diese Änderung ist vermutlich auch nicht in Deinem Sinne, weil künftig nun viel weniger Fische in Bayern zurückgesetzt werden - aber das gehört hier thematisch nicht hin - und wir sollten das bei Bedarf im passenden Thread ausdiskutieren!

Ernie


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...genau so ist es für mich moralisch nicht vertretbar einen Fisch zu töten und ihn zu verspeisen.....



Dann finde ich es moralisch eben nicht vertretbar das du überhaupt angelst !
Und das ist meine Sicht der Dinge unabhängig der Gesetze !

Ich release auch !
Meerforellen die in meinen Augen zu klein oder zu mager sind . 
Auch Fische die ich nicht verwerten will. Dorsche die als "Beifang" an den Köder gehen. Aber Ziel ist es noch immer etwas für die Pfanne zu fangen .

Ich werde euch Karpfenangler nie verstehen .....


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich release auch !
> Auch Fische die ich nicht verwerten will.



Hi,
siehst du , ich release auch alle Fische die ich nicht verwerten will.
Aber genau so wenig wie du die Karpfenangler nicht verstehen kannst, verstehe ich die Angler nicht die einen Fisch töten können.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du einen Karpfen mal gefragt ?
> Wenn es dich belasstet solltest du dir vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen


 
Was ist denn das wieder für eine Aussage....
Ich finde jeder Angler sollte seinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen !!!
Mich belastet nur das es einige Angler gibt die keinen haben !!!


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> siehst du , ich release auch alle Fische die ich nicht verwerten will.
> Aber genau so wenig wie du die Karpfenangler nicht verstehen kannst, verstehe ich die Angler nicht die einen Fisch töten können.
> Gruß Udo


 
...und Du antwortest mir nicht, weil ich Fische esse und dafür auch töte???

Oder fehlen Dir nur die Argumente zu den belegbaren Tatsachen in Bayern, auf die ich mehrfach verwies und vor denen Du soviel "Respekt" hast?

E.

PS: (Nachtrag)

Alles durch PN geklärt - wie immer bei uns! ;O)


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Hi,
hat sich überschnitten , habe dir ne PN geschickt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und die Angler die in Deutschland öffendlich zu C&R stehen haben meinen Respekt verdient , denn nur so wird sich in Deutschland etwas ändern.
> 
> Gruß Udo




Gut geschrieben, Udo! Genau so ist es! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ABER Respekt habe ich für die "Hardcore-Releaser" in Deutschland weiß Gott nicht, denn denen und ihrer massiven und öffentlichen Prahlerei haben wir es z.B. zu verdanken, dass so etwas wie das bayr. Fischereigesetz passieren konnte...und das braucht niemand!!!


 


Ein weises Wort gelassen ausgesprochen! Das Problem ist nur: Wie soll der Gesetzgeber auf solche Eskapaden wie das "Schnitzen" denn reagieren? Er wird sich wohl kaum mit differenzierten Regelungen alà "Es ist verboten, Karpfen zum Zwecke der Markierung anzuritzen und anschließend zu releasen" aufhalten, sondern er schert über einen Kamm und präsentiert ein alles nivellierendes Gesetz. Ist im Straßenverkehr auch nicht anders. 0,5 ist die Grenze, egal wie schwer jemand ist, ob Männlein oder Weiblein...
Der Gesetzgeber kann gar nicht anders, als auf unerwünschte Auswüchse mit Gleichschaltung zu reagieren. Und es stimmt tatsächlich, dass die viel zitierten "Hardcorereleaser" letztlich an der Misere schuld sind. Wenn die Grundmotivation des Fischens eben die ist, den Fang zu verwerten, so ändert auch das Zurücksetzen eines "unerwünschten" Fisches aus kulinarischen Gründen(z.B. eines 20 Pfund Karpfens, eines 1,80er Wallers usw.) nichts an dieser Motivation. C&D KANN nicht solche Perversitäten wie das Schnitzen hervorbringen, einfach weil es sich nicht darum kümmert, irgendwelche Fische wiederzuerkennen. Reines C&R hingegen schon, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass jeder Karpfenangler ein Schnitzer ist. Aber die positive Einstellung zum C&R gibt die Möglichkeit dazu, logisch, dass manche Gestörten diese auch in die Tat umsetzen. 

Man sollte auch nicht allzu sehr das Wort "Doppelmoral" bemühen, vor allem nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Gepflogenheiten der Nutztierhaltung. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun und kann nur allzu leicht als "Totschlagargument" verwendet werden und zu der Annahme verführen, dass man ja eh nichts sagen dürfe, wenn man sich den Rinder- oder Schweinebraten schmecken lässt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Jede Veränderung fängt irgendwo an, trotz der Widersprüchlichkeiten und Verstrickungen im persönlichen Handeln. Der eine isst kein Fleisch mehr, weil er Nutztierhaltung nicht in Ordnung findet, der andere klagt eben das Verstümmeln von Karpfen an. Ist doch beides in Ordnung, wenn man dahinter steht.

Was wäre dann die Lösung dieses Problems? Am gescheitesten wäre es wohl, wenn ALLE Karpfenangler auf den Geschmack kommen würden und vor allem auf kleine und leckere Exemplare aus wären, die größeren aber als unerwünschten Beifang betrachten und wieder zurücksetzen würden. Nur, ich fürchte, das wird nicht passieren...:q

Also bleibt nur die Hoffnung, solche Spackos zu erwischen und empfindlichst zu bestrafen, will heißen, Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit weg und eine viertstellige Geldbuße.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und die Angler die in Deutschland öffendlich zu C&R stehen haben meinen Respekt verdient , *denn nur so wird sich in Deutschland etwas ändern.*
> 
> Gruß Udo




ja udo stimmt, und zwar zum negativen wie ich deine einstellung aufgrund deiner signatur verstehen muss#d#d#d


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> siehst du , ich release auch alle Fische die ich nicht verwerten will.
> Aber genau so wenig wie du die Karpfenangler nicht verstehen kannst, verstehe ich die Angler nicht die einen Fisch töten können.
> Gruß Udo



Halt nur mit dem Unterschied das ich auf eine Mahlzeit aus bin !
Du aber anscheinend schon mit dem Vorsatz los gehst nicht einen Fisch zu entnehmen.

Zwischen releasen und C&R besteht doch wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied !

Wenn ich dann noch lese das du anscheinend keinen Fisch töten kannst, dann verstehe ich dich noch viel weniger 1

Ein gezielter Schlag, Herzstich ... und dem Fang mit Butter und Salzkartoffeln meine letzte Ehre erweisen ! 

Wie gesagt, ich befürworte das Releasen wenn es angebracht ist. 
Was ihr hier teilweise macht ist den Fisch als Mittel zum Zweck missbrauchen !


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

|good:


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

nun sind wir wieder beim thema c+r. war eigentlich voraus zu sehen. und zwar aus dem einfachen grund: das beschriebene karpfenschnitzen ist doch nur ein pervertierter auswuchs von fanatischen c+rlern. ich habe habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen c+r, aber doch bitte situationsbedingt und nicht uneingeschränkt und schon gar nicht gefordert. ein jeder, der schon mal in der verantwortung stand, ein gewässer zu bewirtschaften, weiß, dass die signatur von udo, nämlich die foderung des c+r für jeden fisch absoluter schwachsinn ist..

und zu behaupten, was ein karpfen fühlt oder vielleicht sogar denkt, wenn er das 5. mal im laufenden jahr gedrillt wurde, ist vermessen.


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Servus.
Jawohl recht so hauts euch die Köppe ein.
Ist schon mal wer auf den Gedanken gekommen das fast alles hier Scheiiiiiii ist was ihr Schreibt. Hört einfach auf mit Angeln dann ist schluß und fertig.
MfG


----------



## j4ni (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ach herrlich die deutsche Anglerschaft...früher oder später läuft es immer auf ein, wie auch immer geartetes, "ich bin besser als du..." hinaus.
Bei der ganzen Augenwischerei um Moral und Anstand sollte man vielleicht das "miteinander" nicht aus den Augen verlieren und dem gegenüber auch ein wenig Respekt entgegenbringen, oder?
(wäre natürlich auch deutlich langweiliger dann...)


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ein Vergleich der mir dazu einfällt :

es gibt Jäger (berechtigt und benötigt) und es gibt Sportschützen .
Ihr seid Sportschützen die mit Betäubungspatronen auf Rehe schießen !

Wenn ich kein Tier töten will oder kann, dann darf ich nicht angeln !

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja mal aufklären .
Warum geht ihr angeln ?


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ach herrlich die deutsche Anglerschaft...früher oder später läuft es immer auf ein, wie auch immer geartetes, "ich bin besser als du..." hinaus.
> Bei der ganzen Augenwischerei um Moral und Anstand sollte man vielleicht das "miteinander" nicht aus den Augen verlieren und dem gegenüber auch ein wenig Respekt entgegenbringen, oder?
> (wäre natürlich auch deutlich langweiliger dann...)





nein, ganz und gar nicht, dazu ist die angelei in deutschland zu facettenreich. ich sehe da auch nicht die notwendigkeit eines miteinanders, ich zolle dem kutterangler, der zu den laichdorschen gefahren wird ebenso wenig respekt wie dem forellenpuffjongleur und wenn du mich fragen würdest: ja ich halte mich für besser als diese pseudoangler.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ein jeder, der schon mal in der verantwortung stand, ein gewässer zu bewirtschaften, weiß, dass die signatur von udo, nämlich die foderung des c+r für jeden fisch absoluter schwachsinn ist..
> .



So langsam wird es lächerlich :q
Aber es gibt hier ja viele Angler die ihr Halbwissen gerne im Forum verbreiten aber so gut wie nie mit der Angel am Wasser anzutreffen sind 

In NL funktioniert C&R wunderbar , da wird es nicht als Schwachsinn angesehen das in Vereinsgewässern jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muss , im Gegenteil.
Aber viele Niederländer schütteln über deutsche ( Angel ) Gesetzte eh den Kopf


----------



## Sterni01 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Jawohl recht so hauts euch die Köppe ein.
> Ist schon mal wer auf den Gedanken gekommen das fast alles hier Scheiiiiiii ist was ihr Schreibt. Hört einfach auf mit Angeln dann ist schluß und fertig.
> MfG



Zu solchen Beiträgen kan ich nur folgendes sagen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uefBUOfgA

oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> So langsam wird es lächerlich :q
> Aber es gibt hier ja viele Angler die ihr Halbwissen gerne im Forum verbreiten aber so gut wie nie mit der Angel am Wasser anzutreffen sind
> 
> In NL funktioniert C&R wunderbar , da wird es nicht als Schwachsinn angesehen das in Vereinsgewässern jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muss , im Gegenteil.
> Aber viele Niederländer schütteln über deutsche ( Angel ) Gesetzte eh den Kopf





dann erklär mir als halbwissendem mal den sinn des uneingeschränketen c+r an einem see, dessen weißfischbestand aufgrund einer eutrophierung verbuttet ist?


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Und mir erklärt warum ihr angelt !


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Servus.
@Sterni01
Würde ich dir wärmstens empfehlen dich selber daran zu halten.

Jeder hier schreibt welcher Natur und Tierschützer er ist und er sich niemals irgend etwas zu Schulden kommen läßt. Keiner der über 90.000 Mitglieder hier läßt Müll liegen es sind immer nur die Anderen. Wenn ich Angeln oder Jagen gehe wird es immer ein leidtragende Kreatur geben das ist nunmal so geht einfach nicht anders. Ob ich den Fisch esse oder wieder freilasse ist fürs erste mal egal er hatte einen Haken im Maul und wurde ans Ufer gezogen. Mich kotzt nur an wenn sich dann wieder mal welche wichtig machen und meinen nur C&R oder nur Kochtopf. Habts schon mal überlegt das nur ein gesundes Mittelmaß Sinn macht.
MfG


----------



## marioschreiber (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ... Mich kotzt nur an wenn sich dann wieder mal welche wichtig machen und meinen nur C&R oder nur Kochtopf. Habts schon mal überlegt das nur ein gesundes Mittelmaß Sinn macht.
> MfG



|good:


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Sterni01
> Würde ich dir wärmstens empfehlen dich selber daran zu halten.
> 
> ...


 

 Ich finde jeder Angler sollte seinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen !!!
Mich belastet nur das es einige Angler gibt die keinen haben


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Udo
wie kommt es, dass die Niederländer einen höheren pro Kopfverbrauch an Fisch haben als die Deutschen ?
warum knüppeln die Niederländer Meeresfische bedenkenlos ab und Süßwasserfische nicht?
dieses bigotte verhalten ist mir ein Rätzel


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Mich kotzt nur an wenn sich dann wieder mal welche wichtig machen und meinen nur C&R oder nur Kochtopf. Habts schon mal überlegt das *nur ein gesundes Mittelmaß Sinn macht.*
> MfG



da hast du doch recht. aber wenn du alle beiträge aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wäre es dir nicht entgangen, dass die hier, die mit der einstellung von udo nichts anfangen können, nicht behauptet haben, fanatische kochtopfangler zu sein. ich bereite meinen fisch gerne zu, aber ich schleppe auch keine 20 barsche mit nach hause. und ich bin auch kein moralist oder fanatischer naturschützer, nur weil ich forellenpuffbesucher als pseudoanger bezeichne.


----------



## Red Twister (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Servus!

Also ich nehme ja auch gerne mal einen Zander oder einen schönen barsch mit, aber Karpfen kommen wieder zurück!
Ich frage mich nur warum hier immer über, wie wurde geschrieben: Hardcore Releaser gemeckert wird?
Was meint ihr was passieren würde, wenn jeder Karpfenfreak seine ganzen gefangen Karpfen mitnimmt.
Wochenendansitz sind es laut Gesetz (bei uns) dann 6 Karpfen.
Da Karpfenangler selektiv angeln sind das meist nur große.
Lass es mal Durchschnittskarpfen von 20 Pfund sein.
Was um alles in der Welt will jemand mit 60 Kg Fisch?
Und vor allem was meint ihr wie dann unsere Gewässer aussehen würden?
Alle Gewässer wären nur noch auf den Satzkarpfenbesatz angewiesen.
Das entspräche dann aber nicht dem Hegeziel.

Und auch in Bayern haben inzwischen viele vereine verstanden, dass ein zurücksetzen seinen Sinn hat.
Bei den Gewässern wo ich angel liegt das Hegemaß, beim Kapfen, bei 15 Pfund.

Ich denke einfach, dass jeder so angeln soll wie er es für sich vertreten kann.
Nur denke ich kaum, dass die Leute wo gegen Karpfenangler und C & R wettern nur dann angeln gehen, wenn sie einen Fisch in der Pfanne wollen.
Ungeliebte beifänge werden dann (von vielen) leider nur achtlos entsorgt.

Soviel zum Thema Doppelmoral.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Zurück zum Thema. 

Warum schnitzen? Ein richtiger Karpfenangler erkennt doch seine Pappenheimer auch so... 



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir hat nach etlichen Schleien auch mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen.
> Gruß Udo


----------



## dpj_de (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

[ironie an] Warum gegen chnitzen sein - der Fisch spürt doch eh keinen Schmerz[/ironie aus]

Ich bin _gegen_  jede Verstümmelung von Fischen! - Aber mich wundern solche Eskapden nicht, denn wenn ich ein Tier zum Sportpartner ohne Schmerzempfinden mache, dann ist der Schritt nicht mehr weit zum Schnitzen. Es soll (ich habe das irgendwo gelesen) auch eine See geben, in dem ein Karpfen einen goldenen Ring trägt, nur damit man ihn wieder erkennt. - Sorry, was ich essen will nehme ich mit und den Rest eben nicht. - Mir käme es nicht in den Sinn einen Fisch (egal welchen) zu markieren.
cu
Dieter


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



dpj_de schrieb:


> [ironie an] Warum gegen chnitzen sein - der Fisch spürt doch eh keinen Schmerz[/ironie aus]
> 
> Ich bin _gegen_  jede Verstümmelung von Fischen! - *Aber mich wundern solche Eskapden nicht, denn wenn ich ein Tier zum Sportpartner ohne Schmerzempfinden mache, dann ist der Schritt nicht mehr weit zum Schnitzen*. Es soll (ich habe das irgendwo gelesen) auch eine See geben, in dem ein Karpfen einen goldenen Ring trägt, nur damit man ihn wieder erkennt. - Sorry, was ich essen will nehme ich mit und den Rest eben nicht. - Mir käme es nicht in den Sinn einen Fisch (egal welchen) zu markieren.
> cu
> Dieter




bingo


----------



## Mark1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

diesen schweinen sollte man auch die eier markieren!!! Idioten


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich der mir dazu einfällt :
> 
> es gibt Jäger (berechtigt und benötigt) und es gibt Sportschützen .
> Ihr seid Sportschützen die mit Betäubungspatronen auf Rehe schießen !
> ...




Immer diese unangebrachten Vergleiche mit den Jägern. #d
Warum ich angeln gehe? Weil ich Spaß dran habe! 

Warum Udo in der Signatur stehen hat C&R bei jedem Fisch?
Weil er in NL angelt und von der niederländischen Gesetzgebung überzeugt ist! 

Ich fische im Übrigen auch nur in NL und finde die Bestimmungen ebenfalls deutlich angebrachter, als die unseren. 

Und das es funktioniert, haben uns die Holländer ja bewiesen. 
Die C&R Pflicht gibt es dort ja nicht erst seit gestern...
Zudem kenne ich keinen deutschen Angler, der grenznah wohnt und veruscht seine Zander oder Hechte in einem deutschen Gewässer zu fangen. Im gegenteil, der Angelurlaub wird in NL gemacht. Warum nur? 

Von den mir bekannten deutschen Anglern hört man immer nur wie bescheiden die Bestände geworden sind... Sicher alles der Kormoran schuld....


----------



## Red Twister (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ dpj_de



> Aber mich wundern solche Eskapden nicht, denn wenn ich ein Tier zum  Sportpartner ohne Schmerzempfinden mache, dann ist der Schritt nicht  mehr weit zum Schnitzen.


Wagst dich ja weit raus mit deinen Vermutungen (Behauptungen)
Da musst ja schon ein warer Menschenkenner sein, dass du Leute pauschal vorverurteilst!

Du angelst doch auch Fische!
Die machst du dann ja auch zu deinem Sportpartner ohne Schmerzempfinden.
Aber klar, dass ist ja was anderes!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Red Twister schrieb:


> @ dpj_de
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau, denn er knüppelt sie ja wenigstens ab wenn sie an Land sind. Dann hat das Leiden ein Ende....


----------



## Gemini (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ich fische im Übrigen auch nur in NL und finde die Bestimmungen ebenfalls deutlich angebrachter, als die unseren.



Hast du dir das von Kaulbarschspezi zitierte Fangbild mal genauer angeschaut???

Und das findest du angebracht? 

Ich finde es ziemlich unangebracht dass sich unter den Anglern zwei extrem veranlagte Flügel 
bekriegen und die breite, gemässigte Mitte darunter zu leiden hat...


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich unangebracht dass sich unter den Anglern zwei extrem veranlagte Flügel
> bekriegen und die breite, gemässigte Mitte darunter zu leiden hat...



Das sehe ich mal ganz anders, denn ich fische in NL und kann es mir nicht aussuchen wie ich handel. Es sei denn der Geldbeutel gibt es her.. Da gibt es keine Mitte die darunter leidet.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Udo
> wie kommt es, dass die Niederländer einen höheren pro Kopfverbrauch an Fisch haben als die Deutschen ?
> warum knüppeln die Niederländer Meeresfische bedenkenlos ab und Süßwasserfische nicht?
> dieses bigotte verhalten ist mir ein Rätzel



ein schelm ist, der böses dabei denkt.

vielleicht ist c+r in den niederlanden  - und da ist es ja gar nicht uneingeschränkt - ja gar nicht fischereibiologisch motiviert.
fest steht, dass die angelindustrie und das was damit einher geht w.z.b. der tourismus in nl hoch bewertet wird und da ist kundenfreundlichkeit angesagt. und wenn der kunde lieber 3 zander am tag fängt anstatt 3 tage in der natur zu verbringen, um seinen zander zu fangen, tja...


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

also, ich kann die Leute, die C&R aus Überzeugung betreiben respektieren, auch wenn ich selbst C&D bevorzuge. 
Nur jede Form von Extremismus lehne ich ab. 
und Verstümmelungen an lebenden Tieren herbeizuführen ist einfach pervers. Unabhängig davon, ob ein Fisch Schmerz empfindet oder nicht. Da fehlt einfach die Achtung vor der Kreatur an sich.


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ein schelm ist, der böses dabei denkt.
> 
> vielleicht ist c+r in den niederlanden  - und da ist es ja gar nicht uneingeschränkt - ja gar nicht fischereibiologisch motiviert.
> fest steht, dass die angelindustrie und das was damit einher geht w.z.b. der tourismus in nl hoch bewertet wird und da ist kundenfreundlichkeit angesagt. und wenn der kunde lieber 3 zander am tag fängt anstatt 3 tage in der natur zu verbringen, um seinen zander zu fangen, tja...




Geil, jetzt werden die guten Bedingungen die in NL herschen als geplantes Touristenmagnet betitelt. Ich hau mich weg... 

Klar, jeder Angler, gerade die deutschen, sitzen natürlich lieber 3 Tage am Wasser um einen Zander zu fangen. Anstatt in NL unter anderen Bedingungen 3 Zander pro Tag zu fangen. 
Das glaubt Dir doch kein Mensch...


----------



## dpj_de (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Hi Stefan,

zum einen gehe ich Angeln um Fische für die Pfanne zu fangen - aber wenn ich einen erwische, der nicht in mein Beutschema paßt, dann nehme ich ihn nicht mit. - Mich wundert das Schnitzen in dem Punkt nicht, da immer wieder auf das (angebliche) nicht vorhandene Schmerzempfinden von Fischen hingewiesen wird. - Und es gibt auch unter den Karpfenanglern (aber sicher nicht ausschließlich) einige Leute, die nicht mehr die Kreatur sehen, sondern das Sportgerät "Fisch". Ich spreche keinem (Karpfen-)Angler das Recht auf seinen Fisch ab - nur der Schritt von einem Schmerzunempfindlichen Sportpartner zu einer beliebig verfügbaren Sache, die auch nach belieben behandlen kann wie ich will ist argumentativ nicht sehr weit. - Und diejenigen, die diese Grenze überschreiten ziehen damit alle anderen auch in den Schmutz. - Ich hoffe, Du verstehst jetzt worauf ich hinaus will. - Und nein, ich denke, dass Fsiche eine Art von Schmerz empfinden. Deswegen kommen, wenn ich erkennen kann, dass ich einen unerwünschten Beifang am Haken habe, die Fische mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aus dem Wasser, sondern ich nehme den Haken noch im Wasser raus und ab. (Allerdings kann ich nicht aussließen, dass ich bei einem Fisch wie in Deinem Avatar nicht auch eine Ausnahme machen würde, aber die Gefahr für solch einen Fang ist bei meinem Fangglück eher gering) - Fische, die ich mitnehme bekommen eine Schlag auf dem Kopf und einen Kiemenschnitt bevor ich mich um Haken etc. kümmere. 

cu
Dieter


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

übrigens gilt das C&D Gebot in NL nur in Vereins u. Verbandsgewässern.
Und da auch nur für bestimmte Fischarten.
in öffentlichen Gewässern schlachten sie ihre Fische genauso wie überall auf der Welt. 
Ich war voriges Jahr dort zum Makrelen angeln, war ein super Tag.
nach 40 Stck hab ich aufgehört. Aber da waren Niederländer dabei, die haben 2 blaue Säcke voll Makrelen vom Kutter geschleppt.

Frage an Udo:
besitzt ein Karpfen oder Hecht in NL ein wertvolleres Leben als ein Meeresfisch ?


----------



## j4ni (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Mal im Ernst: Worum geht es hier eigentlich?!?

Das "Karpfenschnitzen" ist doch von allen verurteilt worden.

Könnt ihr das andere nicht in einem entsprechenden Thread behandeln? Denn dann könnten sich alle die es interessiert daran beteiligen, wäre sicherlich spannender als hier alle gegen Udo zu wettern...


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Geil, jetzt werden die guten Bedingungen die in NL herschen als geplantes Touristenmagnet betitelt. Ich hau mich weg...
> 
> Klar, jeder Angler, gerade die deutschen, sitzen natürlich lieber 3 Tage am Wasser um einen Zander zu fangen. Anstatt in NL unter anderen Bedingungen 3 Zander pro Tag zu fangen.
> Das glaubt Dir doch kein Mensch...



doch es gibt menschen, die mir das glauben. 

und die bewertung der guten bedingungen in nl  ist dass, was uns beiden wahrscheinlich von einander unterscheidet.

ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. jedem das seine. du kannst als nettetaler ja jederzeit rüber hüppen.

und mein verständnis ist eben ein anderes. heutzutage. kann mir kaum noch vorstellen, dass ich mal wettkampfangler war.

gruss achim


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Frage an Udo:
> besitzt ein Karpfen oder Hecht in NL ein wertvolleres Leben als ein Meeresfisch ?




Ist doch total uninteressant! Der hölländische Angler hält sich an die Bestimmungen. Wenn er einen Hecht zurück setzen muss, tut er das in der Regel auch. Schwarze Schafe gibts immer. Die Holländer sehen das sehr eng und die Strafen sind auch entsprechend empfindlich.

Die meisten deutschen Angler haben hingegen ein Problem mit der deutschen Rechtssprechung in dieser Hinsicht. Daher ja auch die permanenten C&R diskussionen. So geht es auch mir. Weshalb ich lieber in NL angeln gehe, als jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln oder mich strafbar zu machen.


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> doch es gibt menschen, die mir das glauben.
> 
> und die bewertung der guten bedingungen in nl  ist dass, was uns beiden wahrscheinlich von einander unterscheidet.
> 
> ...




Ich fahr ja auch nich rüber um am Tag zehn Hechte zu fangen. 
Wenn ich nach zwei Stunden drei Hechte gefangen habe, fahr ich nach Hause. 

Es macht mir jedoch bedeutent mehr Spaß an Gewässern zu angeln wo Schneidertage die Ausnahme sind, als an Gewässern wo Fangtage die Ausnahme sind. 

Dabei genieße ich auch die Natur und die Umgebung. 
Dennoch wird jeder Angler lieber an "besseren" Gewässern angeln, wenn er ganz ehrlich ist. Oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Dennoch wird jeder Angler lieber an "besseren" Gewässern angeln, wenn er ganz ehrlich ist. Oder?


 

Nein. Niemand wird mich jemals dazu bewegen können, in Industriehäfen, Einflüssen von Kraftwerken oder überbesetzten quadratischen Tümpeln zu angeln. 

So nötig habe ich es dann doch nicht. Aber das ist wirklich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@qwertz

ich würde doch lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass ich als angler nicht erfolgsorientiert bin. aber nicht um jeden preis. der weg zum erfolg muss auch ökologisch vertretbar sein. und da habe ich bei uneingeschränktem c+r eben meine zweifel. und auch bei dem was in nl heute praktiziert wird. und auch wenn c+r als thema  hier wie ot wirkt, das schnitzen der karpfen ist eine  folge dieser philosophie.


----------



## Red Twister (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ Dieter

Leider gibt es unter jeder Art von Anglern schwarze Schafe.
Ich habe schon Karpfenangler kennengelernt die einen Karpfen, der unter 20 Pfund hat, nicht einmal mehr eines Blickes würdigen.
Für mich ist jeder Fisch ein toller Fang.
Letztes Jahr waren es eine Schleie mit 54 cm und ein Wildkarpfen (Mein Erster) von ca.14 Pfund die mir die größte Freude bereitet haben.
Ich kann jeden Verstehen der Fische mitnimmt aber auch jeden der sie zurücksetzt.
Es muss halt alles im Rahmen dessen bleiben was mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand rät.
Ich angel seit 34 Jahren und habe auch erst 1997 mit C & R begonnen.
Seit der Zeit wo ich anfing die ersten kapitalen Karpfen zu fangen.
Wenn meine Oma mal nach einem Karpfen schreit, dann gehe ich mit der Matchrute los und fange ihr halt einen Satzkarpfen.
Aber ich könnte es mir nicht verzeihen einen 30 oder 40 Pfünder Karpfen abzuschlagen.
Kleinere Karpfen werden auch von mir direkt im Wasser vom Haken befreit.
Und da ich nicht im Karpfenpuff oder in Teichen angel ist die Chance einem Karpfen mehrmals zu Haken recht gering. (ist mir erst einmal wissentlich passiert)

Ich denke mal wie bei so vielen anderen Theman wird man nie alle Angelr unter einen Hut bringen.
Da wird sich nur über viele, viele Seiten im Kreis gedreht ohne, dass jemand von seiner Meinung abweicht.
Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn alle gleich wären.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nein. Niemand wird mich jemals dazu bewegen können, in Industriehäfen, Einflüssen von Kraftwerken oder überbesetzten quadratischen Tümpeln zu angeln.




Davon hat auch keiner gesprochen!!! #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Qwertz,
ich sprach ja auch den Udo an, 
natürlich muss man sich an bestehende Bestimmungen halten. Ich meinte auch nicht die schwarzen Schaafe. Alles abknüppeln zu müssen wie in Bayern ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar und genauso verwerflich wie das Ritzen.
Ich setze meine gefangenen Karpfen auch zurück, weil sie mir nicht schmecken. Deshalb angel ich auch nicht gezielt auf Karpfen. 
fische ich aber auf Zander, so werde ich auch ein bis zwei Küchenzander schlachten, sofern ich sie fange. 
Das ein super Fangtag nicht in ein Schlachtfest ausartet sollte auch selbstverständlich sein.
Den Udo sparch ich an, weil seine Aussagen sich ständig wiedersprechen, so schrieb er zum Beispiel, dass er es verwerflich fände einen aus mehr als 10m Tiefe gefangenen Zander zurückzusetzen. Gleichzeitig propagiert er jedoch jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> @qwertz
> 
> ich würde doch lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass ich als angler nicht erfolgsorientiert bin. aber nicht um jeden preis. der weg zum erfolg muss auch ökologisch vertretbar sein. und da habe ich bei uneingeschränktem c+r eben meine zweifel.



Aber in NL gibt es doch auch kein uneingeschränktes C&R. 
Die Entnahmemengen sind jedoch begrenzt und manche Arten ganzjährig geschützt...


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Qwertz,
> .
> Den Udo sparch ich an, weil seine Aussagen sich ständig wiedersprechen, so schrieb er zum Beispiel, dass er es verwerflich fände einen aus mehr als 10m Tiefe gefangenen Zander zurückzusetzen. Gleichzeitig propagiert er jedoch jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen



Also das hängt ja zusammen. Zander mnüssen in NL zurück gesetzt werden. Mehr als 2 pro Tag dürfen an denmeisten Gewässern nicht entnommen werden. Dennoch gibt es Angler die deutlich mehr Zander aus der genannten Tiefe holen und sie Releasen müssen. Da gebe ich Udo absolut recht. Ich würde hier meine zwei Zander fangen und aufhören! Oder flacher angeln, nur dann wird man wohl nicht fangen.

Auch sollte man seine Methoden den Bedingungen anpassen. So würde ich zum Beispiel nie mit Naturköder in NL auf Hecht angeln, beim Biss zehn Minuten warten und den Hecht releasen. Da fische ich lieber mit Kunstködern bei denen ich sofort anschlagen kann und meist auch noch mit Einzelhaken oder zumindest angedrückten Wiederhaken fischen kann. 

Schwer verletzte Fische entnehme ich natürlich auch. Nämlich dann wenn ich der Meinung bin, der Fisch schafft es nicht und wird elendig verenden. Ob ich das immer richtig einschätze weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber in solchen Fällen habe ich mich auch schon über die niederländische Gesetzgebung hinweggesetzt. 

So gesehen betreiben wir ja alle C&D anstelle von C&R. Manschmal kann man es aber auch verhindern eine solche Entscheidung tgreffen zu müssen. Einfach ein bißchen Nachdenken beim angeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Zitat
Mehr als 2 pro Tag dürfen an denmeisten Gewässern nicht entnommen werden. 
also doch kein generelles C&R-Gebot ?
sondern eine ganz normale Fangbeschränkung


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Frage an Udo:
> besitzt ein Karpfen oder Hecht in NL ein wertvolleres Leben als ein Meeresfisch ?



Ich mache keinen Unterschied zwischen Meeresfischen und Süßwasserfischen .

Hier in NL gibt es 2 Gruppen von Fischern.
Einmal die Freizeitangler die zum größten Teil C&R betreiben zum anderen die gewerblichen Fischer .
Und die sind hier jedem Angler ein Dorn im Auge .
Hier in NL kann ein Angler selber entscheiden wie er mit seinem Fang umgeht , ob er ihn entnehmen möchte oder ob er ihn zurück setzt , lezteres geschied meist.

Die Lobby der Angler kämpft hier gegen die Verbrechen der Berufsfischer , denn niemand findet es in Ordnung das mit Stellnetzen gefischt wird oder das untermaßige Zander entnommen werden.
Das wird hier in NL hart bestraft.

Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zitat
> Mehr als 2 pro Tag dürfen an denmeisten Gewässern nicht entnommen werden.
> also doch kein generelles C&R-Gebot ?
> sondern eine ganz normale Fangbeschränkung



Jep, so ist es. Der Hecht ist jedoch fast überall zu 100% geschützt. Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass man in Holland keinen Fisch entnehmen darf. Zumindest ich nicht!

Udo angelt jedoch meist auf Hecht oder Karpfen soweit ich weiß. Die Karpfen muss er zurück setzen, da das vom verein vorgegeben wird. Übrigens auch wenn sie verletzt sind!
Und Hechte sind in der Maas geschützt. Somit muss er alles zurück setzen was er fängt. Es sei denn er hat mal nen Barsch als Beifang, den dürfte er entnehmen. Tut er aber nicht... #6


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ udo

ich warte noch auf deine antwort auf die sinnhaftigkeit des zurücksetzens eines jeden fisches in verbutteten gewässern.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ Udo, es waren Angler auf dem Kutter die Säckeweise Makrelen von bord schleppten keine Berufsfischer
und es sind Angler, die fingerlange Seezungen beim Brandungsangeln fangen und schlachten.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Den Udo sparch ich an, weil seine Aussagen sich ständig wiedersprechen, so schrieb er zum Beispiel, dass er es verwerflich fände einen aus mehr als 10m Tiefe gefangenen Zander zurückzusetzen. Gleichzeitig propagiert er jedoch jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen



Hi,
denn such mal weiter nach Zitaten von mir , ich habe des öfteren auch schon mal geschrieben das ich es verurteile wenn jemand Zander aus mehr als 10 Meter überhaupt nachstellt.
Ich selber käme nie auf die Idee einem Zander nachzustellen der tiefer als 7-8 Meter steht .
Wenn man Zander aus über 10 Meter hochpumt dann kann man sie auch gleich abschlagen , da bringt zurück setzen überhaupt nichts mehr.
Wenn ich aber C&R betreibe dann sollte mir das auch Bewusst sein , dann verzichte ich eben auf "Winterzander"
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass man in Holland keinen Fisch entnehmen darf. Zumindest ich nicht!

Udo sagt es


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> denn such mal weiter nach Zitaten von mir , ich habe des öfteren auch schon mal geschrieben das ich es verurteile wenn jemand Zander aus mehr als 10 Meter überhaupt nachstellt.
> Ich selber käme nie auf die Idee einem Zander nachzustellen der tiefer als 7-8 Meter steht .
> Wenn man Zander aus über 10 Meter hochpumt dann kann man sie auch gleich abschlagen , da bringt zurück setzen überhaupt nichts mehr.
> ...


 
OK, das kann ich so akzeptieren #h


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> @ udo
> 
> ich warte noch auf deine antwort auf die sinnhaftigkeit des zurücksetzens eines jeden fisches in verbutteten gewässern.



Hi,
wenn Fische in einem Gewässer verbuttern dann stimmt von Anfang an etwas mit dem Bestand nicht.
Ich beangele hier sehr viele verschiedene Gewässer , ein verbutterter Bestand an Weißfischen ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
Da besetzen die Niederländer wohl anders als in Deutschland


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Nein, Udo sagt man darf selbst entscheiden. Und man macht sich nicht Strafbar wenn man maßige Fische released. Und das ist der feine Unterschied. #6 

Zudem sind viele Arten geschützt oder es bestehen Entnahmebegrenzungen.


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> @ udo
> 
> ich warte noch auf deine antwort auf die sinnhaftigkeit des zurücksetzens eines jeden fisches in verbutteten gewässern.


 

Da kannst du lange warten


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass man in Holland keinen Fisch entnehmen darf. Zumindest ich nicht!
> 
> Udo sagt es



Hi,
nein , ich sprach bisher nur davon das in den meisten Vereinsgewässern ein Entnahmeverbot besteht.
In der Maas und den angeschlossenen Seen steht es jedem frei  2 Zander pro Tag zu entnehmen,
Der Hecht ist allerdings hier in der Provinz Limburg geschützt , der muss immer zurück gesetzt werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Nein, Udo sagt man darf selbst entscheiden. Und man macht sich nicht Strafbar wenn man maßige Fische released. Und das ist der feine Unterschied. #6
> 
> Zudem sind viele Arten geschützt oder es bestehen Entnahmebegrenzungen.


 
und was ist da jetzt anderes dran als in Deutschland ?
abgesehen von Bayern


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@ udo 

ich verstehe dich nicht. du bringst mit deiner signatur zum ausdruck, dass du fürs zurücksetzen eines jeden fisches bist. ich brachte in einem beitrag meine meinung das c+r nicht uneingeschränkt, sondern situationsbedingt betrieben werden muss. und nun argumentierst du für meine einstellung indem du sagst, dass zander in einer gewissen tiefe gefangen nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind. wenn ich dann beispielsweise auf der silkeborger seenplatte in 25 metern auf zander angel, kann ich ihn nicht mehr zurücksetzen. oder ich angel wie du erst gar nicht in so einer tiefe. und wo ist die grenze? 8 m 10m oder 15 m. wo nimmst du deine kenntnisse her. und wie willst du das mit verboten/geboten unter einen hut kriegen. das erscheint mir alles ein wenig wirr.


----------



## petri28 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

sorry,
aber wie war das Thema nochmal???
*---> Karpfenschnitzen? oder Angeln in Holland?*


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und was ist da jetzt anderes dran als in Deutschland ?
> abgesehen von Bayern



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Dir aussieht.

Aber ich wurde fast gelüncht, als ich einen guten Hecht ins deutsche Vereinsgewässer released habe.
Der frißt ja den See leer und bald gibt es keine Weißfische mehr. 
Der muß entnommen werden, hieß es. |bigeyes

Nun angel ich in NL und brauch mir sowas nicht mehr gefallen lassen. Im Gegenteil. Der holländische Spaziergänger zeigt Dir noch den Daumen, wenn er sieht das Du einen guten Zander oder Hecht wieder schwimmen lässt. #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

doch zurück zum Ritzen,
Fakt ist, dass es ausschließlich C&Rler sind, die so etwas tun und das liefert ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf alle Angler. 
ich hoffe, dass ihr die schwarzen Schaafe erwischt und vor den Kadi zerrt.


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> doch zurück zum Ritzen,
> Fakt ist, dass es ausschließlich C&Rler sind, die so etwas tun und das liefert ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf alle Angler.
> ich hoffe, dass ihr die schwarzen Schaafe erwischt und vor den Kadi zerrt.



Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung! #6


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> @ udo
> 
> und wo ist die grenze? 8 m 10m oder 15 m. wo nimmst du deine kenntnisse her. und wie willst du das mit verboten/geboten unter einen hut kriegen. das erscheint mir alles ein wenig wirr.



Ok,
mein letzter Beitrag dazu .
Wo die Grenze liegt ?
In etwa bei 8 Meter , kommt natürlich darauf an wie schnell ich einen Zander hochpume.

Wo ich meine Kenntnisse her nehme ?
Ich angele 30 Jahre in Holland , vornehmlich auf Zander und Hecht und das an über 250 Tagen im Jahr.

Auch ich habe früher Fehler gemacht und auch auf Zander in mehr als 10 Meter Tiefe geangelt.

Da ich heute aber jeden Fisch zurück setze beangele ich keinen Zander mehr der tiefer steht.
Ich verzichte auch auf Stringer , auch wenn mir das weniger Fisch bringt.
Ich kenne auch einen Spot da stehen wunderschöne 40+ Barsche , die beangele ich auch nicht weil da auch massenhaft kleine Hechte ( ca.35 cm ) zwischen stehen.

So , das wars dazu von mir , ich gehe ne Runde angeln  #h

Gruß Udo


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Fakt ist auch, dass genau so ein Verhalten zu abstrusen Gesetzen wie in Bayern führt


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn Fische in einem Gewässer verbuttern dann stimmt von Anfang an etwas mit dem Bestand nicht.
> Ich beangele hier sehr viele verschiedene Gewässer , ein verbutterter Bestand an Weißfischen ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
> Da besetzen die Niederländer wohl anders als in Deutschland




mann udo, die eutrophierung eines gewässers hat doch nichts mit besatzmaßnahmen zu tun, sonder oftmals  mit durch den menschen beinflusste rahmenbedingungen, wie zu beispiel die überdüngung auf feldern in gewässernaähe. dann kommts zur verbuttung. merlin unterstellte dir fehlenden gesunden menschenverstand. ich nicht. ich behaupte, du hast einfach keine ahnung von der materie


----------



## Hansa-Fan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ok,
> mein letzter Beitrag dazu .
> 
> Wo ich meine Kenntnisse her nehme ?
> ...



nu klär mich doch bitte mal auf. hasse vieleicht nen link auf ne wissenschaftliche ausführung oder bisse hinterher geschwommen und hast se sterben sehen?


----------



## Fanne (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

alle jammern wie grausam es  doch ist  nen fisch nen stück  flosse abzutrennen ,

aber wenn ihr den fisch mit euren riesen haken pierct , ist das  in ordnung ? 

klar ist das nen scheiss thema aber was mir auffällt alle schwimmen mit den strom was die meinung betrifft, sagt  EINE person was anderes wollt ihr seine gedanken  unterdrücken !!


Schade schade schade sowas zu lesen !!


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Fanne schrieb:


> alle jammern wie grausam es doch ist nen fisch nen stück flosse abzutrennen ,
> 
> aber wenn ihr den fisch mit euren riesen haken pierct , ist das in ordnung ?
> 
> ...


 

Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn ???

Wenn hier einer in meinen Augen dummes Zeug uns sonstigen Schwachfug von sich gibt wird man doch wohl darauf antworten dürfen...
Ich glaube auch nicht das alle mit dem Strom schwimmen sondern eher das einer dagegen schwimmt und wenn hier ca 90 % eine andere Meinung haben hat das vielleicht ja einen Grund.


----------



## Fanne (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

KEIN UNSINN !  meine meinung nach 15 gelesenen Seiten !!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Die Lobby der Angler kämpft hier gegen die Verbrechen der Berufsfischer



Is klar, Udo. Ich dachte die betreiben in Holland alle C&R?


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is klar, Udo. Ich dachte die betreiben in Holland alle C&R?




Natürlich, die Berufsfischer stellen Netze auf um C&R zu betreiben. :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Das wäre professioneller Respekt vor der Kreatur in letzter Konsequenz. Da müssen wir hin und dafür lohnt es sich, zu kämpfen!|znaika:


----------



## Brikz83 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich habe bisher nur einmal einen Karpfen geschnitzt

undzwarausBalsaholzinderSchule


----------



## gründler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Natürlich, die Berufsfischer stellen Netze auf um C&R zu betreiben. :q


 

BF erfahrungen????

Ich habe kein bock dir das zu erklären,aber denk nochmal drüber nach,fakt ist das nicht alles mitkommt und das nicht alles im Klebe hängen bleibt.......und das genug zurück gekippt wird,Reusenweise Netzeweise..... wenn nicht das drin ist was drin sein soll.

Oder geh mal paar seiten zurück und lese mein anderen beitrag.

lg#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ruhig Blut, Gründler, daß war nur ein Späßle auf Kosten des Holländers. Nich böse sein, Udo.|wavey:


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



gründler schrieb:


> BF erfahrungen????
> 
> Ich habe kein bock dir das zu erklären,aber denk nochmal drüber nach,fakt ist das nicht alles mitkommt und das nicht alles im Klebe hängen bleibt.......und das genug zurück gekippt wird,Reusenweise Netzeweise..... wenn nicht das drin ist was drin sein soll.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag! #q

Lies Du mal lieber die letzten Posts genau durch.... #d


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut, Gründler, daß war nur ein Späßle auf Kosten des Holländers. Nich böse sein, Udo.|wavey:



Schon klar,


----------



## gründler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag! #q
> 
> Lies Du mal lieber die letzten Posts genau durch.... #d


 
Brauch ich nicht ich lese mit und grins mich tot.


Warum mein einwand:
Ich bin oft genug mit BF's unterwegs Jagdtechnisch sowie Reusen Netze stellen.

Daher mein einwand,das oft genug so abläuft Reuse Hoch =nicht drin was drin sein soll = Komplett zurück egal ob tot oder halb tot......

Das gleiche bei Netzen,abends gestellt morgens hin und nur Brassen drin = alle zurück.

Daher betreiben auch BF's C&R.

#h


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht ich lese mit und grins mich tot.
> 
> 
> Warum mein einwand:
> ...




Und schon wieder nicht aufgepasst.
Denn darum ging es gar nicht... 

Aber Sternhagelvoll hat ja bereits eingeräumt, 
dass es nur ein Scherz auf Kosten der Holländer war.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Und schon wieder nicht aufgepasst.
> Denn darum ging es gar nicht...


 
Du hast recht.

Ich hab schon lange verstanden das ein BF nicht nur aus C&R Netze...stellt,ich sagte dazu nur = er muss es trotzdem tun das böse böse zurückschmeißen und das z.t Tonnenweise.

Und jeder fisch mit ne Schuppe weniger Verletzung....muss sowieso einem Schnitzer zum Opfer gefallen sein,das sieht man hier ganz wunderbar.

#h


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Du hast recht.
> 
> Ich hab schon lange verstanden das ein BF nicht nur aus C&R Netze...stellt,ich sagte dazu nur = er muss es trotzdem tun das böse böse zurückschmeißen und das z.t Tonnenweise.
> 
> ...



Ich hab gar nicht gesagt das es böse sein Fische zurück zu schmeißen. Ich tue es ja selbst, wie Du unschwer lesen kannst. 

Deine wetterei über die BF ist hier aber noch unpassender als die C&R Diskussion. Denn darum ging es gar nicht. 

Sternhagelvoll hat nur einen Witz über die NL BF gemacht den ich kommentiert habe. 

Was Du uns/mir jetzt hier über die BF erzählst ist gar nicht Grundlage der Diskussion. Und wenn Du meinst alle Fische denen eine Schuppe fehlt wurden nicht geritzt sondern von BF released, schreib das doch so.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Gründler

Du skalpierst friedliche, kleine Rehe, du solltest dich mit deinem Sarkasmus hier zurückhalten, daß ist schließlich ein ernstes Thema!|znaika:


----------



## gründler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

Ich wetter gegen BF's,ja ne is klar darum fahre ich mit einigen auch regelmässig raus.

Aber geb mich geschlagen,und sorry wenn ich die anspruchsvolle Disku. Angler vs Angler gestört habe.

Oder nennen wir sieer Ast auf dem ich noch sitze,obwohl ich weiter dran säge.

Jetzt könnt ihr weiter machen.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> Du skalpierst friedliche, kleine Rehe, du solltest dich mit deinem Sarkasmus hier zurückhalten, daß ist schließlich ein ernstes Thema!|znaika:


 
Bockkitz ^^ schmeckt 1.a,und zergeht im Gaumen wie Butter.

Frischlinge bis 20kg aber auch ^^

Scheiß Mörder ja ich weiß ^^ 

lg#h


----------



## QWERTZ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wetter gegen BF's,ja ne is klar darum fahre ich mit einigen auch regelmässig raus.
> 
> Aber geb mich geschlagen,und sorry wenn ich die anspruchsvolle Disku. Angler vs Angler gestört habe.
> 
> ...




Sag ich doch, Du hast nicht alles gelesen...
Ich sitze nicht mit auf dem Ast, Gott sei Dank. 

Und ich habe auch nie gesagt das BF nix zurück schmeißen!!
Es ging nur um den Spruch von unserer lieben Sternhagelvoll,
die schrieb, dass doch alle Holländer IMMER C&R betreiben. Auch die BF. 

Anspruchsvoll ist die Diskussion schon lange nicht mehr, da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht. Aber zeig mir eine C&R Diskussion die auf Seite 17 noch Anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

hmmm, ich frage mich warum es bei 99% aller thread´s bei C&R oder bei der red arc endet???

klar, geschlitzte karpfen können ausschlißlich von C&R ler verstümmelt wurden sein, schließlich schwimmen die fische ja nicht mit nem butterfly messer unter wasser umher und gehen gegenseitig auf sich los.

das alles ist kein grund C&R zu verteufeln oder leute die ihre fische verspeisen an den pranger zu stellen.

jeder hat hier seine eigene meinung zu dem thema und im grunde sind wir uns doch alle einig das schlitzen müll ist, warum müssen wir uns wieder gegenseitig an die wäsche gehen?

weil sich kochtopfangler und C&Rler immer gegenseitig die schuld in die schuhe schieben wollen.

ich bin karpfenangler, mein bester kumpel raubfischangler, bei mir kommen die meisten fische wieder zurück, er nimmt fast alles mit was er fängt, trotzdem maulen wir uns nicht gegenseitig an.. warum nicht?
weil jeder so angeln sollte wie er es für richtig hält solange man nichts wirklich schlimmes am wasser anstellt.

die meisten C&Rler gehen sehr behutsam mit ihren fang um, aber auch da gibt es idioten wie man ja sieht.

miteinander, nicht immer gegeneinander, das sollten wir uns mal auf die fahne schreiben und uns nicht immer gegenseitig ans bein pinckeln.


----------



## heidsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

#6 ... womit das Thema hoffendlich beendet ist !!!




mfg heidsch


----------



## colognecarp (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> miteinander, nicht immer gegeneinander, das sollten wir uns mal auf die fahne schreiben und uns nicht immer gegenseitig ans bein pinckeln.



Schön geschrieben, zum Glück ist am Wasser alles anders, die hakerei gibt es doch eigentlich nur in den Foren :q


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

wird zeit das das wetter besser wird, dann können wir alle wieder ans wasser und müssen uns den mist der hier teilweise geschrieben wird nicht mehr antun 

am wasser erlebe ich sowas gott sei dank auch recht selten, da wird das unter männern bei einem bier und ner kippe ruhig geklärt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



> am wasser erlebe ich sowas gott sei dank auch recht selten, da wird das unter männern bei einem bier und ner kippe ruhig geklärt.



Genau ! 
So kenn ich Das auch.
Am Wasser ist es halt am Ruhigsten.

Bei uns ist bloß noch alles zu...


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

ist bei uns leider auch alles dicht.
frühling nun komm endlich !!!!!


----------



## Hansa-Fan (5. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ist bei uns leider auch alles dicht.
> frühling nun komm endlich !!!!!




ja es reicht nun wirklich. selbst der ostseestrand nützt mir bei diesen temperaturen wenig. falls bei dir langeweile aufkommt, schau dir doch einfach ne angel-dvd an. oder noch besser: den sieg von s04:q:q:q:q


nicht für ungut
achim


----------



## hunter84 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

kann ganz böse enden, habe dieses jahr zwei erwischt die haben nie wieder einen angelschein fangverbot europaweit hat sich gelohnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bassey (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



hunter84 schrieb:


> kann ganz böse enden, habe dieses jahr zwei erwischt die haben nie wieder einen angelschein fangverbot europaweit hat sich gelohnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6



Und wer soll das außerhalb von Deutschland kontrollieren? Wer kontrolliert das wenn sich derjenige in D einen Touri-Schein holt? Europaweites Angelverbot ist ganz schön an den Haaren herbeigezogen #d


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ja es reicht nun wirklich. selbst der ostseestrand nützt mir bei diesen temperaturen wenig. falls bei dir langeweile aufkommt, schau dir doch einfach ne angel-dvd an. oder noch besser: den sieg von s04:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> nicht für ungut
> achim



ich habe mir auch ne angel-dvd angesehen.... ist nicht das selbe... aber den schalke sieg???? den habe ich gott sei dank nicht gesehen.


----------



## carp12 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

@Hansa-Fan
Welchen Sieg meintest du denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## moborie (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenschnitzen ???*

*Hilfe , Mod´s-können wir bitte den Thread schließen?:vik:*
Danke allen für die rege Beteiligung!|krach:


----------

